# Pheasant warning



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Just a couple of tips for any body who is interested.

- Tread very lightly were your going. It is VERY, VERY muddy out there. I have talked with friends of mine from the west part of the state and they don't think a lot of people are going to get around very well this weekend as muddy as it is. If a guy wanted to make some money I bet he could do it pulling stuck guys this weekend.

- There are a lot and I mean a lot of young birds out there that barely have and color at all. Not to tough to tell what they are when they are in the ditch, but when you flush one and it scares the hell out of you and takes off straight in to the sun and if your not sure don't shoot. You can always get another rooster but that hen is gone forever.

- Watch your dogs they may not be in top hunting shape yet. If your any thing like me you don't want to answer to wife later in the evening on why is the dog limping so badly and wimpering so loud. Trust me on this it's not pleasant conversation.

- Last point have a great hunt. The night before the pheasant opener is just as bad as the night before deer season. So go out there and enjoy all of it, the dogs, the friends, family and most important make sure to not forget who missed the easiest shot and ride his *** hard and for a long time.

Have a great hunt only 10 hours away...........


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

You are 100% right about the roads. First off, not all the high roads are even plowed. Those that are are VERY muddy with great oppotunities for getting stuck or sliding off into a ditch full of snow.


----------

